# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Seaside town

## jsteil

I recently came across this documentary, Forgotten Faces of Jamaica. The documentary is about Seaford town also known as German Town, Jamaica.   It's about the forgotten German population of Jamaica.  In the documentary they show a museum they created with artifacts passed down over the last 100 years.  My family is German and I would like to venture out there.  I looked it up on a map and it looks like it could be an okay day trip while seeing something else.  I've done some research and found that the museum doesn't have set hours and to ask for Mrs Shakes.  Was wondering if anyone has ever been out there?

----------


## poolguywindsor

I think you mean Seaford Town,  I have not been, but would like to check it out some day.

----------


## jsteil

Thank you for the correction it is Seaford.

I contacted the person that made the documentary.   I guess some like visitors to the town and some don't and if you want to visit the museum you can ask for Marie Kameka's and she will show you the museum and stuff.

----------


## johng

> I recently came across this documentary, Forgotten Faces of Jamaica. The documentary is about Seaside town also known as German Town, Jamaica.   It's about the forgotten German population of Jamaica.  In the documentary they show a museum they created with artifacts passed down over the last 100 years.  My family is German and I would like to venture out there.  I looked it up on a map and it looks like it could be an okay day trip while seeing something else.  I've done some research and found that the museum doesn't have set hours and to ask for Mrs Shakes.  Was wondering if anyone has ever been out there?


The town is Seaford Town and was established in 1835. Was the brainchild of Lord Seaford who was a land owner in the area and went to Germany to recruit skilled Germans to come to Jamaica at the time slavery was being abolished. He promised a land of milk and honey in his recruitment when the reality was the area was a bug infested remote area. The Germans after arriving had no funds to return to Germany and were basically stuck. For many decades they refused to interbreed with the Jamaicans and preferred incestuous relationships. In the past 50 years this has to a certain degree changed but many families in Seaford Town are still white and descendants of the original  settlers in Seaford Town. The museum used to be run by the Catholic Church there. No idea who Mrs. Shakes is but if you travel there stop at the rectory and ask for whoever is currently the parish priest. Last time I was there in the 90's it was Father Vic an American Priest who was running the parish. It is not an easy ride from Negril unless you are familiar with with driving back country roads in Jamaica. Maybe hiring a driver would be a better bet. The people are quite friendly and approachable and as long as you treat them with respect (asking to take their photos, etc..) they will respect you too. If you can meet with whoever is in charge at the rectory they usually will open the facility up for you so you can visit the museum as often there are not enough tourists / visitors to maintain hours of business. Hope this helps.

----------


## captaind

Seaford town is actually in Westmoreland parish almost on the St. Elizabeth parish line.

There are several German communities in that area including Elderslie.  I had several friends there when I worked at Appleton

----------


## johng

Captaind,

What did you do when you worked at Appleton? I was there last April doing a story about Joy Spence the Master Distiller there. Very nice place!!  I remember Maggotty used to be a main point on the rail line to Kingston before they started trucking products overland

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Maybe the OP could contact Accompong?  Wouldn't both areas be doable in the same trip?

----------


## johng

I haven't had the pleasure of visiting Accompong although I have meant to many times now so I have no idea of the protocol involved or how one organizes a visit there.

----------


## jsteil

Thanks for the information.   I've hired Kingsley (take care tours) to do YS Falls/Appleton and Seaford on a map looked like a possibility.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> I haven't had the pleasure of visiting Accompong although I have meant to many times now so I have no idea of the protocol involved or how one organizes a visit there.


There's a poster on hee that lives there about half the year.  He/She I am sure would be happy to facilitate.

----------


## Accompong

> I haven't had the pleasure of visiting Accompong although I have meant to many times now so I have no idea of the protocol involved or how one organizes a visit there.


johng,

I live in Accompong Town although I am currently working parttime in So. Florida until my return in August sometime.  There is a Community Center where all visitors are required to check in and pay for a town tour.  Almost any good taxi driver from Negril knows how to get you there.  Of course, a driver from Accompong Town can take you as well.  You can get a lot more general information at the Web Site I am helping to construct for the people of Accompong Town.
http://www.jamaicanmaroons.com

Peace and Guidance

----------


## captaind

> Captaind,
> 
> What did you do when you worked at Appleton? I was there last April doing a story about Joy Spence the Master Distiller there. Very nice place!!  I remember Maggotty used to be a main point on the rail line to Kingston before they started trucking products overland


In the late 60s and early 70s I ran a small (12,000 ton) island freighter for Wray and Nephew in conjunction with Grace Kennedy. You can still see these types today going along the coast of Jamaiaca.

Unfortunately, during the mid 70s due to Geo-political issues that effort was cancelled.

To the credit of the owners of W & N I was given a contract to haul cane from the outlying farms (Holland Bamboo, Maggoty etc)

I was at the estate 3 - 4 days a week in that time. In fact I spent the night of the 1980 elections in the home of the estate manager (Howard Tavares)

----------


## johng

jsteil,

Sounds like an awesome game plan. Lover's Leap isn't too far either, just saying.

----------


## johng

captaind,

Sounds interesting. I was in JA too during the 1980 Election and had taken the train from Kingston to MoBay. Due to equipment problems the train was delayed about three hours and we didn't arrive in MoBay until after dark. Remember the election violence at the time, My friend and I got a small room in downtown MoBay and listened throughout the night to gunfire on the streets. The next morning we got transport to Negril and found out that Michael Manley aws holding a rally at the roundabout after greeting some followers at the Negril Beach Club. It was the day before the election.My friend and I were the only two white people at the rally and took some great pics of MM despite being told numerous times no photos.

----------


## yetta

> Thanks for the information.   I've hired Kingsley (take care tours) to do YS Falls/Appleton and Seaford on a map looked like a possibility.


You made a good choice. Kingsley is great!! Enjoy your trip!  :Smile:

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Johng. You're the man with these pics. Incredible.

----------


## johng

Thanks man,

I just push the button, everything is laid out in front of me. I'm just the recorder of the images.

----------


## kaycee

Very nice pics johng...the kind I would use a watermark on. :Smile:

----------


## johng

Hi Kaycee,

Thanks for your insight. The really good pictures I don't post for that reason, otherwise sharing the love to those who hopefully appreciate it. Several screenplays in the works. Lot's of experiences, stories, thoughts and vibes.

Cool Runnings,
John

----------


## kaycee

> Hi Kaycee,
> 
> Thanks for your insight. The really good pictures I don't post for that reason, otherwise sharing the love to those who hopefully appreciate it. Several screenplays in the works. Lot's of experiences, stories, thoughts and vibes.
> 
> Cool Runnings,
> John





No problem at all! Just didnt want them used and you not given credit. I can't wait to see more!

----------


## johng

kaycee,

I appreciate your irie vibes. Your positive feedback is credit enough. Check out Rondel Village located on the beach on the town end. Nice safe relaxing place.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWG3YM6sEkk

----------


## kaycee

:Smile:  rondel village has a nice website and great reviews. Thanks for the tip and lovely pictures. Where is the waterfall located?

----------


## johng

kaycee,

I think you would enjoy Rondel Village. Good location, clean, safe and reasonably priced. That particular waterfall is located in the parish of Portland in a town called Green Hill, altitude of about 3000 ft in the Blue Mountain Range.

----------


## kaycee

I see they have a good deal going on. I will definitely look into that!

----------


## Somerssk

My parents just visited Seaford Town in February during their trip to Negril.  My grandfather, was a descendant of the German settlers, and actually grew up in Seaford town.  Most of his family moved to Canada when he was in his 20's.  My dad spent every summer going to Seaford Town from Canada with his family.    Anyways, after nearly 40 years, he was able to make it back and see the land they still own.  It is nearly grown over, and his been taken over by squatters.

Anyways long story short, they spent the entire day in Seaford Town and they were very welcoming.  The museum was closed the day they visited, but they went to the school, and he met some distant relatives.

Glad to hear you are visiting....enjoy!

----------


## johng

Hey Somerssk,

Great story mon, it must have been awesome for your parents to return to Seaford Town after all these years. Maybe you can reclaim the land and build an Irie little spot there. I was most impressed by how welcoming everybody in the community was during my two visits there. I guess it's all in the approach but give respect get respect. I remember an American Catholic preist, Father Vic was in charge of the Parish Church / Museum. The graveyard was next to the church and it was amazing seeing some of the old grave stones and inscriptions on them. The townspeople were very proud of their heritage and the history of Seaford Town. The 1973 movie Papillon was filmed primarily in Jamaica and they used the people of Seaford Town as extras in the film. In one scene there is a beheading in the main courtyard and the Seaford Town priest was cast as the preacher administering the last rites. It is my understanding that the final scenes in the movie where Steve McQueen jumps off a cliff and swims to a raft he had made to escape captivity on "Devils Island" while Dustin Hoffman's character remains behind were filmed somewhere along the cliffs on the West End of Negril although I have never seen rock structure along there that resembles what is depicted in the movie. In any event Seaford Town offers a view into the past and an interesting place to visit.

----------

